# Mclane 10 Blade 20" reel lawnmower with bag attachment



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi all,

I found a Mclane 10 Blade 20" reel lawn mower with bag attachment locally and wanted to know if this is a good price for the mower?

Asking price is $320 - comes with front roller and bag attachment

According to the seller, the mower functions well and blade are decent sharp. There are cosmetic damage such has dings, rust spots and a piece that is chipped off on the top left section of the mower. Please let me know your thoughts as I have no experience with reel mowing. Thank you!


----------



## FatRabbit (Aug 14, 2020)

The front roller by itself sells for about $150 new.


----------



## Percheron (Apr 21, 2020)

It really depends on how you want to cut your grass. I just bought a very clean McLane 7 blade last month for $300. A 10 blade is more for a greens cut, very low. $300 for the wrong mower wouldn't be a deal at all.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

That's a post-91 mower

The deflector being broken would make me really question HOW it got broken. Most likely is it getting pushed into the reel.

It looks like the adjustment bolts for the reel are all the way down so the bedknife is probably ****ered. The bedknife is around $200. I'd not buy that if it were me.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Percheron said:


> It really depends on how you want to cut your grass. I just bought a very clean McLane 7 blade last month for $300. A 10 blade is more for a greens cut, very low. $300 for the wrong mower wouldn't be a deal at all.


Thanks for the information. Can you use a 10 blade to cut at a higher HOC? If I was to cut at the 1 inch to the max height on a 10 blade what are the pros and cons?


----------



## Percheron (Apr 21, 2020)

wchang23 said:


> Percheron said:
> 
> 
> > It really depends on how you want to cut your grass. I just bought a very clean McLane 7 blade last month for $300. A 10 blade is more for a greens cut, very low. $300 for the wrong mower wouldn't be a deal at all.
> ...


I'm still new at the Reel mower thing, but it has to do with the way longer grass bunches up as the blades grab. If there's too many blades for longer grass (over 1" or so)there's not enough room for the blades of grass and they actually get pushed out of the way. I think you'd be better off finding a mower with fewer blades.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Just so you know that model is over at least 10 years of age. He probably paid $650.00 brand new. That engine is the same one that came with my 1st McLane in 1997.

I think no more than $250 is fair. The roller has some age on it too.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

JRS 9572 said:


> Just so you know that model is over at least 10 years of age. He probably paid $650.00 brand new. That engine is the same one that came with my 1st McLane in 1997.
> 
> I think no more than $250 is fair. The roller has some age on it too.


Thank you this is very helpful to know.


----------



## jmd4j (Jun 3, 2020)

I wouldn't be so quick to write it off...other than it being the 10 blade if that's not the HOC you're looking for. I think $250-$275 would be a fair offer though.

I have a 20" 7 blade Craftsman (McLane) I picked up 5 years ago and looked to be in a lot worse shape than this one from the pictures. I've backlapped it and put gas in it, and it's still running & cutting like a top. Mine doesn't have a front roller but I get a better finished looked with the Craftsman compared to my Tru-Cut, which does have a front roller. May just be my luck but I enjoy using the Craftsman over my TruCut.

I wouldn't worry about the deflector being broke either...mine broke in the exact same place last week while mowing. Luckily it hit the reel and flung it forward with no damage. Must just be a bad vibration point or something.


----------

